# NEED HELP W/ HOLIDAY MIRACLE!!!!



## Jazy's mom

This is going to be a huge miracle if we are able to pull this off and I am going to need a lot of help on this one from some of the rescues and contacts that I have worked with in the past. I lost my Jazy girl on 11/24/03 (this Monday will be exactly 5 years) and I would like to do this in her memory. Here goes:

There are currently 5 GSD in the state of GA that are listed on this board. 

The two male Bi Colors in McDonough, GA
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=873672&page=1#Post873672

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=873729&page=1#Post873729

The B&T male in Rome, GA
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=870892&page=2#Post870892

The female in Elberton, GA
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=874784&page=1#Post874784

And the male WGSD in Buchanon, GA
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=868556&page=2#Post868556

Shannon, who many of you know saved Gracie and Ruth from Murfreesboro TN last year, is willing to drive down to GA and pull as many as she can. She is currently sending out a plea to every contact that she has in the Knoxville area and beyond to see if anyone is willing to foster one of them through the Thanksgiving holiday since most of the boarding facilities are probably already full. I will be doing the same. 

She has 3 people coming from Cinci to the Knoxville area for the holiday and is going to ask them if they could help transport a dog north when they return home. After the holidays, we can probably find boarding for them until transport can be arranged to reputable rescues.

Here is where I need all of your help. We can not foster these dogs at this time, because we are already full. We are going to need a commitment from any reputable rescue that is willing to take one of these dogs. I can have each dog fully vetted for around $100 if this helps (am not offering to pay for the vetting, but I can arrange it). 

Because time is critical, I would like to work with some of the larger rescues and the rescues that I have already worked with in the past. I don’t have time to check references. If you know of others ways you can help (ie transport, contacts in GA that could help with pulls and transport to central location, or other ways) please send me a PM.


----------



## ShannonT

There are six actually... don't forget the little guy down in Warner Robins.


----------



## ShannonT

And Amy... you realize people are going to think we've been nippin' on the holiday eggnog already. Hahaha!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Sorry, I didn't have a link to her thread or petfinder site. Can you post it?


----------



## ShannonT

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=873373&page=3#Post873373


----------



## bdanise1

Good luck ladies, will all the help you are offering I sure hope rescue will be able to take these 6 fur-kids in.

Paws crossed and praying.


----------



## Jazy's mom

In summary this is what Shannon and I are offering:

Pull and transport from GA area to the Knoxville, TN area (pull fee, if any, to be paid by receiving rescue)

Temp boarding until transport can be arranged to approved rescues (currently looking for temp foster homes in the knoxville area, may be able to get low cost boarding after the holiday)

Assistance with arranging transport to rescues

All shots (rabies, DASLP-P-Corona combo, and bordetella), fecal check, HW check and spay or neuter for around $100 to be paid by receiving rescue. 

What we need to make this possible:

Reputable Rescues willing to foster them

Transport help to the approved rescues

GA contacts to help with pull and transport to central location for pick up by Shannon

Anything else that you are willing to offer that might help including prayers.


----------



## wsumner26

Any idea when (which day) you are going to try to do this?

Haralson Co. is closed on Fridays. Floyd is closed on Wed. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Spiritsmam

I'm in Raleigh NC. Happy to transport if needed (know the NC-GA-TN "run" well as have adopted 4 GA dogs and transported to TN). This week I'm off work Thurs thru Sat.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Since Shannon will be the one driving I think I will let her answer that.


----------



## TESS

I will take the Rome guy here (PA) and the McDonough sweet guy here (PA). I cannot help a female because of my mix. I can get fosters for two and can take one on a long term here.
I will pay the vetting and will pay transport to north from there in GA.
If I can help with the other male in McDonugh as I thought someone on a post offered him a foster up this way beginning next week I will temp hold to get him to then get him to foster.
Tess in Philadlephia
(Molly said she will fax paperwork and has alreday called about them for me - your pms are full)


----------



## TESS

So for me 2 and then may be a foster for another. I have no way to pull anyone. I cannot do more than that and cannot help a female right now.
Please let me know how I can help.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## daniella5574

Amy- I sent you a pm...


----------



## ShannonT

I'm was planning to drive down Monday night and probably stay somewhere around Atlanta or Macon/Warner Robins if we get the puppy. Then start transport back up through Georgia on Tuesday. McDonough is between Warner Robins and Atlanta.
The girl in Elbert, GA is the furthest off the route and the one I'm most concerned about getting to.

I can probably keep the young female and the male puppy at my house through the weekend, I'll just keep them separated from my gang in my kitchen. Amy and I are scrambling to find emergency fosters for the others. But we obviously can't do this unless we get confirmations regarding where they will be going.

Keep your paws crossed!


----------



## wsumner26

Don't forget the Haralson Co. boy. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=876563#Post876563


----------



## Jazy's mom

He is on the above list. The last one in Buchanan, GA.


----------



## wsumner26




----------



## ShannonT

If there is a rescue in Michigan that could help, I can get one or two of the dogs as far North as Kalamazoo, MI (or anywhere in between Lexington, KY to Kalamazoo.)

I have a good friend from KY who recently moved to Kalamazoo... she'll be coming home for the holiday and returning to MI on Sunday. She has an SUV. 

Any interest should go to Amy... she's in charge!


----------



## Jazy's mom

> Quote: Any interest should go to Amy... she's in charge!


There's is a scary thought, but I am going to try my best. LOL


----------



## doggonefool

I can help with some $$$ if you need, but am too far away to do much else. PM if I can help


----------



## Avamom

I know you can do it Amy, you are a very reputable rescue that many people on this board can vouch for...look what you did for Sherman and many others who are in the where are they now stories b/c of your help!









Wish we had room and NSR could help...but let us know if any transports go through SC or NC and I will send out to our volunteers!


----------



## Jazy's mom

We may have commitment for at least two of the dogs, possibly three. Will update later.

I have to run and meet a potential adopter and see if my foster and his female will get along. Wish me luck, because if they get along and my foster is adopted, then I will be able to take one of the GSDs in GA.


----------



## ShannonT

Consolidating the Georgia kids here with what info I have so far:


"Henry" 
The sweet, shy 4 year old in McDonough. I mistakingly called him "Henry" thinking that was his name, he's actually in Henry Co, but the name will work for now.
I have found a holiday foster for this guy through the weekend and I believe there may be a potential rescue interested in him. I'll let Amy confirm that later.










"Romey"
The handsome fellow in Rome, GA. I am still looking for a foster here in Knoxville through the holiday. Potential rescue with Tess in PA.










Abandoned Black Male in McDonough. Still looking for a holiday foster in Knoxville. Offer from GSDBEST to foster if VGSR will commit? I can help to transport him to NC if needed.










"Sara" 
Precious girl who's described as sweet & silly; owner committed suicide. I have found a holiday foster for this girl in Knoxville. Could use help with local person pulling and meeting around the Atlanta area. No rescue has made an offer to help as far as I know.










"Warner Robins"
Just a 5 month old baby. I will keep this guy at my home through the holiday. Could use help with local person pulling and meeting me around the McDonough shelter. No rescue has made an offer to help as far as I know.










"Shiloh"
One year old White Male in Buchanan, GA. Could use help with local person pulling and meeting around the Atlanta area. Still looking for holiday foster in Knoxville area. No rescue has made an offer to help as far as I know.










One question: Does anybody know how many dogs will fit into a GMC Savana Cargo Van 3500? {Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger - Board Rules]


----------



## Jazy's mom

Tess in PA will not be taking the boy in Rome. 

I am too angry at this point to explain.


----------



## whisperg

If you find the GMC cargo is needed I'll help with the cost Shannon. Amy can vouch for me, we're Echo buddies. Also, Amy if you need help with transport in Pa I'm available. Unfortunately, my current foster is too reactive to bring other dogs into my home so this is the most I can offer right now.


----------



## ded37

BDBH can commit to Henry.


----------



## daniella5574

YES!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Myamom

As far as local pull help...I would post on Saving Ga dogs forum as there are many GA people there...that work with the various shelters...



http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/


----------



## kshort

Thanks BDBH!!!! He's a doll!


----------



## ShannonT

This is GREAT! 

Betsy in McDonough knows that I'll be picking up Henry on Tuesday morning. I will pay his $15 voucher to get his rabies at a vet located down the street from the shelter. Once in Knoxville, Henry will stay with a close, personal friend of mine who lives close to me (she has a Westie and a Golden and a large, fenced yard) through the holiday and then he can go to my vet for boarding afterward, or maybe to my house since he does well with cats.
My sister is driving here from Cincinnati this week and has offered to let Henry catch a ride with her back up to Cincinnati if we can arrange a transport to meet her there (I'll need to confirm what day she's heading back, probably Sunday.)

Whisperg, thank you for your offer!







I've decided that I will pay for the van (if needed) out of pocket (that's what credit cards are for, right?) I also drive a large SUV so if we do not get commitments for more of the dogs, then I may not need to rent the van. What I have told several other folks is that you can contact Amy (Jazy's Mom) to donate or you can contact my vet directly and ask them to put it on Shannon T's account for the Georgia dogs. Either way is fine, but it will probably be easier to arrange donations through Amy. (I have a weird thing about taking money from folks who don't know me.)

My vet's website is http://www.companimal.com
Companion Animal Hospital
2930 Tazewell Pike
Knoxville, TN 37918
Office: 865-689-2719
Receptionist's name is Connie and she's very familiar with both mine and Amy's work to help GSDs.


----------



## MollyM

Tess in PA committed to this dog and Southern Cross is backing up the rescue effort. I believe there has been a monumental amount of posting that has been at cross purposes - the dog in question already has our name on it and Tess in PA is, in fact, helping. 

Please feel free to contact me by e-mail or phone. I am rarely on the board.


----------



## shilohsmom

What a wonderful thing to do on behalf of Jazy!!! I wish I were closer to help with the transport but my thoughts and prayers will be with each of you and these dogs!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Molly if you are referring to the dog in Rome and Southern Cross already has a commitment on him, then we will focus on finding rescues for the other dogs. 

Tess asked for my help transporting and we were going to pick this one up along with any of the others that we could get into rescues. Since Southen Cross is handling this one, I will let you make your own transportation arrangements. 

I stand corrected, please disregard my previous post. I was under the impression that Tess would not be taking this dog.

Thank you Molly for taking him into your rescue.


----------



## WiscTiger

<span style="color: #CC0000"> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> Admin Notice. Please take all requests or offers of money to PM's. Asking for Donations is against Board Rules.</span> </span> 

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## MollyM

Yes, just so everyone is on the same page with this - Southern Cross put our name on him yesterday. We will gladly handle it from here. 

We appreciate and applaud your efforts on behalf of all of the other Georgia Dogs!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Update:

Shannon plans on picking up the two in McDonough and the puppy in Warner Robins.

Henry as he has been named for now, will be going to BDBH.
I am trying to confirm where the other male will be going, but Shannon can not pick up one and not the other.

If no one else speaks up for the puppy, then GSD Rescue of East TN will most likely take him. My current foster is probably going to his new home very soon and I will take one of Kristin's fosters and she will take the puppy. She has been wanting a puppy and it looks like she will get her wish. 

As stated above the Rome boy is going to Southern Cross.

I have not gotten any bites about the WGSD or the girl whose owner committed suicide.

It looks like at least 4 of the six will be going to rescue and I have not given up on the other two.

I added the links! Jean

Girl whose person committed suicide:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=874784&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD

YOUNG (1 yo) WGSD: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=868556&page=2#Post868556


----------



## Jazy's mom

Thanks Jean!! I just now noticed this. 

I am off to bed for some much needed sleep.


----------



## ShannonT

I sincerely apologize for breaking board rules in an earlier post regarding donations...wasn't my intention. Sorry!

Looks like I will only be picking up the Warner Robins pup and the two big boys in McDonough so I will not be renting the van, since I believe the 3 will fit in my Explorer with crates.

I'm not planning to leave Knoxville and head to Macon (just outside Warner Robins) until Monday evening around 6pm, so if a last minute offer for the young girl near Athens or the white boy West of Atlanta come in... it's not too late for me to get the van and do a clean sweep through Georgia.

So glad to hear that the boy in Rome will be well taken care of !! Awesome!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Way to go, everyone! I hope the other two find a spot too!


----------



## wsumner26

Haralson dog will not be rescued?


----------



## CindyM

You guys are all amazing! As always, if there's anything I can do in Indiana, let me know. Just to confirm, per the post above, these are the two that still need help

ELBERT,GA-F-SARA-2471-OWNER COMMITTED SUICID








Hi!! My name is Sara. My owner committed suicide and now I am also on death row at this rural ga shelter that gets FEW adopters. Please come see me today and give me another chance! I promise to be forever grateful to you!!!! I am a friendly sweet girl! Call about ID 2471 today

and


Buchanan,GA WGSD 1YR male Shilo


----------



## CindyM

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26Haralson dog will not be rescued?


Which one is this?

Added:

NVM... I see, the White GSD. I believe, by the post above, that they are still trying to find a rescue for this one if I am reading correctly.


----------



## wsumner26

Sorry, I keep calling it Haralson, because he is at Haralson Co. AC


----------



## ShannonT

I just got off the phone with Warner Robins Animal Control staff and she told me that the 5 month old puppy has been adopted. YAY!!! But she referred to the puppy as a "female"... I asked her to double check because the puppy listing that I was referring to was for a 5 month old male. She confirmed that the 5 month old was adopted but was a female. I wasn't able to talk to her really because I was in a meeting (and now in between meetings.) If anyone could call the shelter and confirm that the puppy has indeed been adopted I would really appreciate it. I have a family friend who lives in Macon who was going to pick up the Warner Robins puppy for me this afternoon right around shelter closing (3:30-4pm). I hate to call that off if the puppy is still there.

Thanks y'all... and let's hope we can scratch another one off the list with a happy ending!!









So now, if there's no need to go all the way to Macon/Warner Robins, I will likely spend tonight around McDonough and pick up the two boys in the am. That does free up much driving time tomorrow to possibly pick up the white boy in Buchanan and sable girl in Athens. Any takers?


----------



## Jazy's mom

Per shelter the 5 month old has been adopted







and we are going to see if we can pull the M WGSD instead. Still working out details will update later.

I really wanted to get Sara, but unless someone close can pull and transport toward Atlanta we will not be able to get her.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I was posting at the same time as Shannon. I will call and confirm with the shelter about the puppy.


----------



## Myamom

I would post for help on saving GA dogs forum.


----------



## Jazy's mom

myamom, I am not a member on that forum and I am at work right now and don't have the time to become a member.

Can you post on there if you are a member?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Yes the puppy was adopted, moving on trying to help the white and Sara.


----------



## Kaitadog

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> I really wanted to get Sara, but unless someone close can pull and transport toward Atlanta we will not be able to get her.


I'm chiming in late, but you would need someone to pull Sara from the pound in GA (under a rescue, or just go "adopt"?), and then transport her to the Atlanta area to meet up with you or another rep? 

I have some really good rescue friends down that way, so I wanted to see if I can help you pull something together.


----------



## ShannonT

Actually, now that the puppy is off the list, I think it's definitely do-able to pick up the McDonough boys, head to Buchanan and pick up Shiloh (white boy) and then swing up toward Athens and pick up Sara. It would be absolutely wonderful if someone local could get Sara from the shelter and meet me somewhere though. It looks like the only way to do this is if someone confirms commitment to the black dog and at least one of the others (Shiloh and/or Sara.)

I am planning to go ahead and rent the van (Amy, haven't told you that yet.) That way we'll at least have room for all four if we can work it out. Amy, we'll work out my picking up your crates later... I have to be in Maryville for a quick meeting at 5pm.
In and out of work meetings today, but trying to check in as often as possible.


----------



## daniella5574

Thank you Shannon and Amy for all that you are doing for the dogs!!! Amy- your heart is very much into what you do and the dogs!!!


----------



## Myamom

posted on sgd


----------



## Strana1

I just read that the WGSD has been adopted, Can we now save Sara!!!


















> Originally Posted By: CindyM
> ELBERT,GA-F-SARA-2471-OWNER COMMITTED SUICID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!! My name is Sara. My owner committed suicide and now I am also on death row at this rural ga shelter that gets FEW adopters. Please come see me today and give me another chance! I promise to be forever grateful to you!!!! I am a friendly sweet girl! Call about ID 2471 today


----------



## Jazy's mom

*HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Update:

The Male WGSD (Shiloh) in Buchanan was adopted on 11/17/08. The shelter just had not updated their website.

The puppy in Warner Robins has been adopted locally

Southern Cross will be making arrangements to pull the boy in Rome

Shannon is driving down tonight and will be picking up the boys in McDonough first thing in the morning.

At this point I told her screw it, go get Sara and we will figure it out. I really wanted Sara and if GSD Rescue of East TN ends up with two then so be it. I will pay for boarding if I have to.

ALL SIX DOGS ARE EITHER ALREADY SAVED OR WILL BE TOMORROW!!!!!

THIS HOLIDAY MIRACLE HAS COME TRUE!!!!!


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Amy God Bless all that helped these dogs and are helping these dogs. I will also help to pay for boarding for Sara. Please let me know. A BIG THANK-YOU TO EVERYONE. Miracles do happen.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strana1

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Shannon came up with what I orginially thought was a crazy idea of driving down to GA in a cargo van and pulling all of these dogs. 
It was late (11:30 Saturday night), but I figure what the ****, why not at least try and pull this off.

Now less than 48 hours later, all 6 dogs are on their way to being saved if not already.

Thank you to everyone that helped make this possible. I or Shannon could not have done this alone.

Also thank you for letting me honor my Jazy girl's memory in such a great way. Today it has been five years since I lost her and I truely believe she has been watching this whole thing from above and played a part in making this all possible.

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Thank you everyone!!! This is a true miracle. 
Strana- I LOVE your snoopy!!!! He is my favorite!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

I just got off the phone with the shelter were Sara is to confirm that Shannon will be there tomorrow to pull her and they said that someone else is coming to pick her up today. 

I am going to call back at 3:00 when they close to see if they came and got her.

If not I will put a hold on her and Shannon will pick her up Tuesday after the boys in McDonough.

I was so looking forward to fostering this girl. It may sound bad, but I almost hope they don't pick her up today.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Okay guys stop it I am at work crying my eyes out...









This really is something.. Shannon and Amy you pulled this off in no time.









This should be a sticky somewhere. So when we are having a bad day we can come and read this...









No words can thank you enough for all you are doing for these fur-kids


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Ah geeze, Amy you and I have to stop posting at the same time... Hahaha. I just called the shelter for Sara too and spoke with Jean (posted that on Sara's Urgent thread.)

So, anyway... (still giggling!)... it looks like I can just head out in the morning and pick up the McDonough boys... no reason to stay overnight and no reason to rent a van. 
But I also have to confess... I kinda hope that the folks don't show for Sara. I didn't want to jinx anything but I have a personal friend who has a 5 y/o male GSD named Schultz and he was considering fostering / adopting Sara. So Amy, maybe he would be interested in your other foster girl from Chatsworth!









It's a good day for the Georgia dogs!! Woo Hooooo!!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

LOOK what I found...

(I'll start a thread for her when I get a sec)

any chance she can be saved? Not sure where Coweta is in retrospect to this endeavor...

http://shelterrescue.org/id1.html


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Wow!!!!! Off to do a mapquest


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Ok it is closer to McDonough then Elberton is, so I know Shannon will do it. 

Now off to call the shelter.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Boy that dog does not look like a mix to med, what a sweetheart! If you can nab that one too, I can help with boarding and or vetting!! Thanks Amy!


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Oh Wow! She's beautiful!!! 

My grandparents lived in Newnan, GA and I spent much of my childhood there. Mapquest says it's about an hour from McDonough on the other side of Atlanta.

I'm up for it but she looks like a big girl so back to renting the van idea.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Amy... get outta my head!


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Trust me you will not need a van. I can fit my three in my Pathfinder and your SUV is bigger.


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Shannon I got a busy signal can you follow up on this girl. I have to get something done today at work.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Sounds good to me!


----------



## kshort

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: ShannonT
> But I also have to confess... I kinda hope that the folks don't show for Sara.


That's what I was thinking too, Shannon. I hope she's going to a wonderful place, but I'd feel a lot better if you were picking her up.

And AMEN - it's a wonderful day for Georgia dogs. You two are quite the team! This is such a gift to these dogs. Sending hugs to you both - thank you, thank you...


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

If it was not for Gracie and Ruth in Murfreesboro TN, then Shannon and I would have probably never met and we only live 15 minutes from each other.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

You can thank CindyM and her cross-postings for that! And I can thank her for my two wonderful girls, Ruthie & Suma... Cindy's diligent postings on myspace were the reason I found both my girls!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

I see another Georgia dog just posted under the urgent section. Want to add another one to your list?


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Already working on it.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: jazy's momAlready working on it.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*








What a team you guys make...
Good thing for the GA dogs you guys are there.


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

From what I understand the girl in Newnan has a hold on her for us to pick up tomorrow.

I have spoken with Betsy personally and so has Shannon from what Betsy said (Shannon,stop doing everything I do it is not simon says) and she knows that we will be there tomorrow.

So SEVEN GA dogs that have been posted in the urgent section have or will be saved by tomorrow.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Outstanding Amy and Shannon!! The puppers is smiling down from above!!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

Sara Update:

Hi everyone......just to set everyones mind at ease, we have Sara with us at New Beginnings. She is a wonderful girl, we have an approved home for her already. We waited to see if anyone else was going to pull this girl, but with the holiday coming, she was extra urgent and we did not want to take a chance of her losing her life like her owner did. 
Thanks, 
Jules


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE COMPLETE!!!!*

The gentleman that was going to adopt my foster called me tonight and said that he has changed his mind and wants to think about it some more before adopting another dog. 

That being said, I do not have a foster home for this girl.

We need a rescue to step forward and commit to taking her, before we can pull her tomorrow.

We can still pull her, transport her to Knoxville, board her in a temp foster home with one of Shannon's friends, have her fully vetted for around $100 (receiving rescue will have to pay for vetting) and help with transport to receiving rescue. 

We just don't have a foster home for her with GSD Rescue of East TN. 

I also can not get in touch with BESTGSDK9 to confirm that she is still taking the black boy in Henry Co. If anyone knows how to contact her or the intake coordinator with VGSD rescue please let me know.


----------



## TESS

"Tess in PA will not be taking the boy in Rome. 

I am too angry at this point to explain. "

Well that was a lie to start. You told me you would not help me help him. 
What I told you was I do not need YOUR help which never meant I was not going to help him. I made other arrangements since the dogs are too important to me to let you interfere. I made other arrangements because of your behavior.
And next time you make a post like this insinuating something that was never true you best remember the ramifications.

Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jazy's mom

I don't have time for this right now.

Lets please just focus on finding a rescue for the girl in Newnan.


----------



## Jazy's mom

GSDBESTK9 will be fostering the mostly black boy from Henry Co / McDonough. 

Still trying to find a place for the girl in Newnan.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Tess this is the post where I corrected myself. 



> Originally Posted By: jazy's momMolly if you are referring to the dog in Rome and Southern Cross already has a commitment on him, then we will focus on finding rescues for the other dogs.
> 
> Tess asked for my help transporting and we were going to pick this one up along with any of the others that we could get into rescues. Since Southen Cross is handling this one, I will let you make your own transportation arrangements.
> 
> I stand corrected, please disregard my previous post. I was under the impression that Tess would not be taking this dog.
> 
> Thank you Molly for taking him into your rescue.



Can we get back to saving the dogs now?


----------



## Jazy's mom

Just to clarify, I never said I would not help pull and transport the boy in Rome. I was not trying to interfere. I was trying to help. If I was trying to interfere, why would I offer to help arrange pull, transport, temp boarding and discounted vet care?

I freely admit that I misunderstood your email and I was wrong when I thought that you were not going to pull this dog. 

Frankly between the two of us, I don't think it was me that had the behavior problem. But you are free to have your own opinions. 

I am very glad that this boy has been saved and that is all I care about. The six dogs that were orginally posted on this thread have been saved or will be picked up tomorrow. I would really like to put all of this behind us and try and save the girl in Newnan also.

If you have anything else you would like to say to me, could you please do it in a PM or email. I don't want to take the focus away from trying to save the dogs.


----------



## staxi2

forgive me for butting in,better thought would be to hold all comments,etc. until each of these dogs are safely in a home/boarding or temp foster. Who is important here someone's hurt feeling,someone who misunderstood a conversation, or some innocent dogs that have no chance but the people working on them right now. we as human make mistakes,we misunderstand things lettttttttt it gooooooo. stay on the subject at hand,if you lose focus only a dog will suffer/die. this was a big rescue attempt to begin with anyhow,holiday makes it even harder,there is going to be some mistakes,some hurt feelings,some anger even. however keep in mind what you are feeling will pass today,tomoorow or in afew weeks, these dogs are feeling alone,scared and cold,you are all they have right now. WORK TOGETHER AS THE AWSOME TEAM YOU ALL CAN BE AND BRING THESE BABIES HOME. GOOD LUCK AND SAFE TRAVELS.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Thank you Rocky for reminding everyone (including myself) what is important right now.

We still need a rescue for the girl in Newnan!!!!!

or even an approved foster home through a reputable rescue that would be willing to foster for me. I would still need references.


----------



## staxi2

just a quick question,is it out of the question for the momma and babies in marietta, ga.( under urgent). i would guess it would be to much of a risk to the other dogs traveling .


----------



## skyizzy

THANKS JULES FOR SAVING SARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574

Thank you for saving all the dogs!! Fingers crossed for the Newnan girl!
Amy keep up all the good work YOU DO!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

I don't even have a rescue for the girl in Newnan to go to right now and we can not pull her unless there is a rescue to take her. So there is no way I can even think about another dog. 

Plus, I have no place to board a mother with puppies especially a very sick momma and dying puppies over the holiday.

Also, there is not enough room in Shannon's SUV for two adult males and a momma with puppies. She has already left this morning and it is too late to rent a cargo van.

I wish I could help the momma, but I think my luck is running out on this one.


----------



## ShannonT

I am now passing Acworth, GA and getting close to the boys in McDonough. Everyone please pitch in and gather your resources for the girl. Updates soon.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Per Mapquest she is about an hour and a half from McDonough with Atlanta traffic. It will take probably close to an hour for her to get the two boys pulled, loaded up and back on the interstate. Then it is an hour drive to Newnan from there.

This means we have a little over 3 hours to find a foster home for the girl so that Shannon can pick her up. 

Even if Shannon does not get this girl today. I am not giving up. I have other contacts around Atlanta that could possibly pick her up and help with transport after the holiday.


----------



## daniella5574

OHH wonderful! Please let me know how Henry is! (name change to follow)


----------



## MatsiRed

Amy, can you outline what is still needed? Too rushed right now to read back.


----------



## daniella5574

Amy- how much is local boarding rate per day? I tried to pm but your over your limit...


----------



## Jazy's mom

I can probably get boarding for around $14 maybe less at my vet. I can't remember what Shannon's vet charges, but it is probably about the same.

Donna, right now all we need is a foster home for this girl. I am willing to pay for her vetting if we can just get her saved, but I do not have room at the inn for her and neither does Kristin. I will need references from a reputable rescue if someone does offer to foster her.

Deleted a few PMs BTW


----------



## staxi2

just wanted to sneak on the most busy post,lol. Wanted to let everyone know I did a introdution ,so people know alittle about me.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Shannon has left the Henry Co shelter with both of the boys as of 1:30. Everyone is doing fine and I will let her update with more about their personalities. She did say that the big black boy did not seem to be aggressive and Henry is just scared and does not know what is going on, but is very sweet.

Betsy at the shelter was wonderful to work with and thanks to Shannon's good thinking, Betsy now has one of my cards and can contact me in the future if she has any GSDs that need help.

Shannon has to get back to Knoxville before 6:00 so that she can get the BGSD into boarding at her vets. We have not gotten any takers for the girl in Newnan and I am sad to report that Shannon will not be picking her up. But we have not given up on her.

My mom lives on the other side of Atlanta and I will talking with her tonight to see if she can get this girl after Thanksgiving (she will be in Nashville visiting relatives with me until Saturday). I am still looking for a rescue / foster home, because my mom will only be a temp boarding if she agrees to it, but it will be free boarding.


----------



## ded37

Great news on the boys and thank you for the update!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

I am happy for the boys, but I don't feel like celebrating because we had to leave the girl behind.


----------



## staxi2

jazy's mom, my mother ( whom passed jan. 29,2008,lung cancer) always told me everything happens for a reason,you may never know why she was meant to be left behind,but beleive there is one. maybe there is a home for her in that area,a loving owner. Know in your heart you did all you could for those you saved,and you did make a difference. my mom's song at her survice was 'THE DANCE",i am thinking of that now. be happy for those you saved,enjoy it,hold onto it.i almost would make a bet this girl will be spared too. you and those involved did a wonderful job,never doubt yourself. thank you and happy holidays


----------



## CindyM

Did you see?? She was pulled this morning!! All seven are safe!


----------



## Strana1

BEST NEWS EVER!!!


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momI am happy for the boys, but I don't feel like celebrating because we had to leave the girl behind.


Bet you'll be celebrating NOW, Amy. Jazz was looking out for all seven, I'm certain.


----------



## ShannonT

Quick update:
Henry is at my house and hanging out in my kitchen separated from my gang. My dogs are peeking at him and he is wagging his tail. He pays little to no attention to my cats... in fact, several of my cats are sitting on the kitchen counter right now a little pissed that dinner is late and he's just drinking water (lots and lots and lots of water!) I saw hearts floating around my Ruthie's head... I think she's in love! If I were one for making up cheesy names, I would call him Sugar Bear (okay, I called him that all the way from McDonough to Knoxville... haha!) Danni, please tell me what you would like me to call him.









The other boy is safe at my vet's office. He needs a name... even if only temporary... I can't call him "Mr. Man" and/or "Buddy" any longer. He is a real gem... very alert and seemingly of high intelligence. Immediately sits on command, shakes, and stands slowly on his hind legs to take a treat from my hand... he seems to be a bit of a ham, actually. He is also quite good on leash... I'd say better than Henry (who is a bit bumbly and not sure where to go.)

I have several photos... will post in a bit. 

It's been a good day... a very good day!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Thank you for going to get them!!


----------



## MatsiRed

_It's been a good day... a very good day!!!_

OMG, Shannon, I recognize your excitement. In some ways, your descriptions are just as good as any picture.

Well, almost. I think I would really rather have the pictures.


----------



## oregongsdr111

It is amazing what can happen when a few determined ladies get together. You guys did a wonderful thing. Get some rest, and pat yourselves on the back from all of us in Oregon.


----------



## Jazy's mom

*HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Paula you gave me a great idea. I am going to drink a beer and actually eat dinner tonight, which is something I have not done for the last two nights. 

I was busy at work (was going to get fired if I didn't get something done today) and have not been able to post. I had some other things that I really needed to take care of and I finally have a minute.

I justed wanted to say again that this was a huge team effort. There were many people behind the sceens working on this and it could not have been done without them. 

Shannon and I can't take credit for all of these guys, since we only actually pulled two dogs out of the 6. If it was not for Southern Cross, New Beginnings, BDBH and some help from a volunteer with VGSD Rescue this would have never been possible.

This just goes to show how important it is for all of the rescues to work together as a team. It was a very rocky road in places, but in the end we and the dogs reached our destination. 

Now I am off to drink a beer, call Shannon to get some updates, give my pack some much needed attention and hopefully head to bed early.

We still have to see about getting these two guys vetted tomorrow so our job is not over yet.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*































Amy and Shannon what you pulled off is just amazing!!!!
Thank you to everyone!!!!
BDBH, Southerncross, VGSR, and everyone else who worked endless hours to save these fur-babies.

Thank you Jazy for look out for the babies!


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Ah yes, a beer sounds nice... but would most likely put me out like a light about right now. All the excitement has settled down at my house... my 5 "kids" have finally agreed to spend some time in the backyard without trying to claw through the kitchen door to catch a glimpse of Sugar Bear (aka Henry, new name pending...) I just scarfed down some leftover chili after realizing I hadn't eaten since that Rice Krispie Treat about 8:30 this morning. Henry, on the other hand hasn't been too hungry... I mixed him up a can of Nutro lamb & rice for his sensitive stomach along with his 2nd day dose of Panacur powder (he has had diarrhea for several days along with hook and round worms.) He's been nibbling a little here and there but after drinking several bowls of water I'm assuming he thinks he's full. He also has some Nutro lamb & rice small bites, but not interested in the dry food. Hoping he'll eat more as he starts to feel more comfortable. 
My cat, Oliver is just fascinated with him. I keep having to run Oliver out of the kitchen because I have Sugar Bear (okay, I need to know his name soon...) loose in my kitchen and I don't want him thinking Oliver looks like a tasty morsel. Anyway, a few moments ago I peeked in and Oliver was stretched out on the counter looking over at Sugar Bear, who was just hanging out and looking back as if he and Oliver were old war buddies or something.
Things couldn't be better here, so I'm going to keep him at my house rather than going to my friend's house... I want to love him up real good and spend some time with him over the next few days... that's better than him being left alone while my friend is at work. We will likely do a bath tomorrow... he's super stinky!!

Pictures on their way on this thread... I will post all photos here to keep the urgent dogs on top in that section.

By the way, you know I was thinking on the drive home... this was nothing more than a couple of hours and a few miles down the road for me... but this is a lifetime of love and companionship for these two dogs and their new families, good families, people who will love, respect and cherish them. A few hours and a few miles is merely a tiny drop in the bucket in comparison to that.

I respect and admire all of you who do this every day.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Sorry gang, too tired to narrate... but Donna's right... a picture says it all... 
Good stuff!! 




































































































































































































































Sweet dreams to all!!
Love,
Sugar Bear


----------



## Strana1

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

They are both just gorgeous! Great Saves!


----------



## kelso

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

wow I have not read this whole thread, but just saw the pics, what gorgeous dogs. Looks like they are happy and safe








Way to go to all involved!!


----------



## kshort

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Beautiful boys!!! Henry...









Truly a holiday miracle...


----------



## CindyM

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

This is so cool!! Thank you Shannon for posting the pictures. The second guy looks soooo much like my Pepsi. Again thank you to everyone that helped!!


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Yep, Cindy... I thought of Pepsi. And I didn't notice before looking at the pictures, but the look in his eyes reminds me of my Suma the day I got her from Chatsworth... exactly the same look!


----------



## brt

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

What a great day for GA dogs. Congratulations and thanks to all, including those behinds the scenes, who worked to get all the Urgent GA dogs to safety.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Oh I love him!!! THANK YOU for the pics and keeping him there!! I cant wait to hear more about him. How is he with other dogs?
My DH and I had a "disagreement" on who to foster lol- he wanted the mainly all black boy- I wanted Henry. Of course, he thinks Henry is gorgeous too so I won.







We are all excited to meet him!!


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Shannon, the photos really do say it all. I don't think I realized which dogs you were getting or what they looked like until the photos. My initial reaction was, what a waste it would have been to kill such beautiful dogs. Already you can tell from the photos how grateful and relieved they are to be in safe hands.

Speaking of hands, I love the sideview shot of hands cupping the dog's face. That one just reinforces the tremendous bond we feel for our animals, and how far we'll go to save them. I sense it was quite the marathon for you guys, hope you slept well last night (yeah, right.).

Looks like Jazz continues to watch over even after 5 years, Amy. Now these dogs can be added to her legacy. You both have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## dd

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

What's happened to the Coweta girl?


----------



## kshort

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

dd - she was pulled by rescue yesterday!


----------



## dd

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Which rescue?


----------



## kshort

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Here's the thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=878111&page=1&fpart=2


----------



## dd

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Thanks


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Mr. Henry's updates on his thread in the Urgent section... I've asked to have his thread moved to Saved.









I will try to get more photos of the other boy when my vet re-opens on Friday. That boy still needs a name... any suggestions?


----------



## doggonefool

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111It is amazing what can happen when a few determined ladies get together. You guys did a wonderful thing. Get some rest, and pat yourselves on the back from all of us in Oregon.


Truly an amazing miracle! Thank you so much, each and everyone of you, for what you've done for these dogs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: ShannonTMr. Henry's updates on his thread in the Urgent section... I've asked to have his thread moved to Saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get more photos of the other boy when my vet re-opens on Friday. That boy still needs a name... any suggestions?


I've told Amy that I'm going to call him Kane.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

I've been so caught up in my friend Angie,







that I haven't followed these dogs-can someone summarize their progress-have any of them had another holiday miracle of a home? Because this one was pretty incredible. 

Oh! Just thought-with before/after pictures! But if you don't have current ones, that's okay, just post anyway.







But I do love pics!


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Henry is being fostered by Danni with BDBH. He just arrived in NY last weekend along with two girls that were pulled from Anderson, SC. Danni has posted pics of him with her daughter here. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=873672&page=2&fpart=4

I have Kane, the other boy pulled from the Henry Co. Shelter. We had some trouble getting transport filled to Carolina with VGSD Rescue and one of our other dogs was adopted, so I decided to just foster Kane myself. He is very sweet and loves to give kisses. We think he is around a year old, because he still has a lot of puppy play in him. He loves to play ball and has found a very large branch in the yard that he will proudly carry around. He has not chewed up one thing that he was not suppose to and is already house trained. He needs some leash work and will need to learn some manners especially when it comes to jumping on people, but he is very smart and I don't think it will take him long.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: HOLIDAY MIRACLE-ALL ARE SAFE!!!!*

Is Kane the bicolor? I think he was supposed to come to me?







Ummmm...are there any new pictures of him...coming to see me?









I just saw the pictures of the two from Anderson SC in the snow-very funny-you forget that snow like we get isn't typical. And Henry is adorable (that link didn't work-I think it's because page settings vary so you have to select the all pages option?) with Danni's daughter-I found it because I knew what I was looking for. 

And then the GA girl is with shelter rescue. 

Very nice. Quite exhausting! A bunch of happy dogs now though.


----------

